# Gordon, Syndey Australia



## myip (Feb 14, 2007)

How far Gordon to Sydney Australia?


----------



## Sydney (Feb 14, 2007)

www.whereis.com.au


----------



## sage (Feb 15, 2007)

Gordon is a suburb of Sydney, about 1/2 an hour north west of the city. The Pacific Highway runs through it.


----------

